# synthetic oil



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Do any of you guys use synthetic oil? I have been considering it due to the fact you can go 5,000 miles between changes and it supposodly cleans out a vehicles engine seals. Any opinions?


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I use semi-synthetic oil in my truck-airplane- and synthetic in the Polaris, as it is recomended in there.
The reason is, all fire breathing motors contaminate the oil. So I would not go much further between changes, it's just better for your motor.
Another reason for semi-syn is that the contaminates will stay suspended better in this oil, and more of it comes out the drain hole at change. There were big law suites against Phillips oil when they first offered all synthetic oil for small plane piston motors..The junk wasn't coming out at oil change- leaving one to believe all was fine- in fact the trash was gathering in a corner to break loose at an inoportune time - bang! 
Synthetic oils contribution is in cold start ups to provide better protection.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I run Castrol's Synthetic Blend in my truck. I like it because my truck has to sit outside during the winter and definately helps for them cold starts.. THe stuff flows like water when its comes out of the jug.. pretty cool..

My 2 cents.


----------



## Zulu (May 2, 2005)

sence when did people use synthetic oil? i always use regular oil. its more effient. :lame: synthetic oil sucks for me (i dont mean to make fun of u)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Zulu = wrong. Synthetic oils are much more efficient and go longer between changes. It is all I run...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

if u guys want to know now with the new synthetics being sold u can go 15,000 miles before oil changes.....its a fact thats whats goin in my blazer on the next oil change.


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I would never buy a truck treated that way. The oil gets dirty, and turns into a lapping compound..Semi-Syn in my stuff gets changed in 2500 miles or 30 hours .. 10-30 costs only $10 for a 5 Qt. bottle.

I know a guy who did that, and in 3 years it didn't have enoph power to run the AC in overdrive.. Anita's Yukon has 220K and is strong as new..
$10 for 2500 - 3000 miles is cheap insurance.

I guess its a matter of how long you keep your stuff. .. I plan to keep my truck a long time,first new one,D2500 in 97. My plane gets changed every 30 hours, and its said I can go 100..Its my last plane, and hope I can fly it a long time yet..A freind has a 1957 cessna on floats in my shed he got new. He is 75 and can still fly to his shack in Ontario..Lucky dog. 
They say, take care of your machine, and it will take care of you.
Happy Day


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Synthetics are better for sure, but probably not needed for most applications. Todays "regular" oil is good enough that you can easily go 5000 miles between oil changes.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Yes both comments are correct about mileage and contaminates in the oil that a engine makes. Here are some thoughts.
I run synthetic in everything from lawnmower to boat. 
I also do , run the extended oil change interval and have done and currently do run oil tests to tell me what is in the oil for contaminates. I do run a 15,000 -25,000 oil drain interval. 
BUT I do run tests and also change filters at 3-5,000 depending on how the unit is being driven(ie in town, dirty roads, heavy use, etc.) If i have driven allot of stop and go traffic or (during huntin season) Dirty applications I have ben known on ocaasion to drop it 3-5,000 miles . 
So what I am saying check your oil with samples($2-5) and see what it tells you and go from there and above all else use common sense on how you drive , like previosly stated it does get dirty , so monitore it and good driving.


----------



## hunter22375 (May 21, 2005)

I also use synthetic...I kinda got sucked into the whole "its better" thing. One thing I don't trust about it is the extra miles between oil changes. I believe synthetic oil does protect better...but I still get it changed every 3,000 miles...even though its more expensive.


----------

